# Blue Yellow HM/Blue Yellow HM



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

this pair are siblings that i bred my self but the parents carryied red so i may get red green/and blue yellow but mostly blue yellow i will post pics later they will spawn in a 2.5 or 5g i cant decide yet but the will be introduced tomorrow they both have been conditioned for 3 weeks so hopeing all goes well my goal is to get the red out of the line and just get blue yellow HMs and also this will be a no cull spawn unless the fish is in pain/has a defect that they cant live happily with thank you all for looking and i will update soon!

EDIT: thanks to all the people who helped me out on here and special thanks to

Russeltheshihtzu,hurtan,lilnaugrim for all the help with my questions

the male wont stay still so i am still trying to get a good pic!


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

ok here are the pics cant get them to flare but the both reach over 180 and have goo form but the male has a messy anal fin that i hope the female can even out... anyway here they are! he has black edges on his fins but you cant really see the blue in the pictures but he dosent have as much blue as her


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

If you're taking these pictures with a phone.. hold the phone horizontally, then take the pictures. You'll thank me later.

Pair looks good. Not a whole lot of body-irid on either parent, but that's not a bad thing. Good luck.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks im setting up the tank right now


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Breeding Tank*

here is the breeding tank the pair will be introduced tomorrow!

Has a homemade sponge filter 
plants 
Pennywort
Marimo Moss Ball
Narrow Leaf Anacharis 
Some Red Plant 
Guppy Grass
Duckweed
Purple Cabomba


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

What are the plants you have floating in the tank, there?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

plants 
Pennywort
Marimo Moss Ball
Narrow Leaf Anacharis 
Some Red Plant 
Guppy Grass
Duckweed
Purple Cabomba
and it might have salvania and water lettuce


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

the pair will be on the spawn tank soon once i get the temp right and get the male in the tank and female in the jar


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

Good luck ! And remember to try & use IAL. And cover the top, hehe.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been trying to find a blue/yellow bi-color betta! Think I just found them! XD tell me when the babies are ready! Defeniatley subscribing, the pair is so beautiful


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

UPDATE top is covered and i put IAL in and you will be the First blu i will let you know
also the male and female are in the tank but the female is still in the jar i just put her in like 30mins ago but his bubbles keep popping so i put some More IAL in the tank for him! picture will be up later or tomorrow!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome!! Keep us updated wth pics!!! We can't wait!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

does anyone know why his bubbles keep popping and what can i do to help him


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I've heard when there is aged water it's easier for the male to make a Bubblenest? I've heard that somewhere not so sure if it's true. But it wouldn't hurt to try 

Is there a air draft in the room? Do you have a lid for the tank?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

its got a cover plastic wrap and its in my garage so no


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

so nothing yet butif no spawn by tuse or wed i will pull and reconditon


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

im a total idiot i thought it was monday today lol if no breeding by Thursday then i will pull and recondition


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, I wish for the best!!! I hope you have success in this spawn!!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

its looking better hopefully they will spawn soon!!!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

if nothing happens buy tonight im gonna take them out they are showing no interest in each other so im gonna take them out if i get nothing by that time so i will recondtion and ,make a new spawn log


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

OK, if nothing's happening...do you have another male you could cup and (with a lid!) put in the breeding tank? If you do, you can let the males flare at each other for a good half hour, then take the other male's cup out. That might stimulate your uninterested couple to breed.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i will try that if nothing by 2:30 and if that doesent work and i get no interest by tomorrow im gonna take
them out thanks!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

should i recondition for 2 weeks? or 1


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

They haven't used up a whole lot of energy, since they haven't bred. Remember that so-called "conditioning" is nothing more than making sure the fish are well-fed and in good shape for breeding. 

If you've been feeding them while they were in the spawn tank, I'd just card them for a few days and let them flare at each other 2-3 times a day for a few days, then try again.

If you have not been feeding them while they were in the spawn tank, feed them well for a full week. Let them get some fat back.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i did not feed them in the spawning tank they have only been in there for like 14 hours so i think a week is good also thank you for all the help with this this never happend before with me so i kinda freaked out lol!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

umm there no nest but the just spawned?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

They've only been in there 14 hours, and you're worried?

...the FASTEST spawning I had was 2 days. Chill out and relax. Leave the room. Let them be. Don't watch, don't peek. Find something else to do.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

wha tdo i do if they spawn and theres no nest?


hes trying to wrap her last i check but in gonna leave em for now!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

He may build a nest while spawning. He may build a nest after spawning. He may _never _build a nest.

A nest isn't essential; the surface tension of the water is enough to hold up the eggs.

If they're starting to wrap, that can go on for hours. I'd check on them around dinner time, if the female is away from the nest, you're safe to gently take her out. Mine hid in the far corner of the spawn tank two out of three times.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

this is totally me right now 
mom can i eat dinner now so i can check on the bettas? lol


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Just think about how YOU'D feel if you had a hot date and the next-door-neighbor kept looking in your windows...


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

lol yeah i don't think id like that!  i will update around 5;30 -6;00 ish after i eat dinner


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

my mom when out to let the dogs out of there cage and theres EGGS EVERY WHERE!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Leave them alone. Let daddy do his job.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

UPDATE: daddy ate all the eggs and had no nest  i will recondition for 1-2 weeks and try again with this pair  if the mods can please delete this spawn log i will make a new one when they have spawned and eggs have hatched


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Aww, that's a shame. You shouldn't have it deleted, BettaBoy. Every log is valuable, whether the spawn fails or succeeds.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

True  I won't delete it then and how long should I recondition 1 or 2 weeks?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd recondition for two, and flare them at each other a few times a day for the second week only. And when you breed them, make sure you put them in a place where you won't be tempted to peek. The eggs might just have been unfertilized, but Poppa might have been feeling too "watched," too.


----------



## RoyalBlueWaterBow73 (Jan 20, 2015)

Beautiful pair! Can't wait for pictures of their offspring!


----------

